# Historical Flask Color



## Ohiosulator (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all, thought I would post a few photos of some historical flasks I had out because the winter snow and sunlight really shined today.


----------



## epackage (Feb 10, 2014)

Beauftiful glass as always...


----------



## ctbottledigger (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome colors


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 10, 2014)

well done. you certainly  were right about the lighting ! thanks for sharing with us jim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 11, 2014)

Fantastic group of flasks.  Love seeing that kind of stuff.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! Today I brought home a new display cabinet with thick glass shelves and an open back so natural lighting can get through. The bottles in the display are ones I keep out, my better pieces are not on display, but I filled a shelf to take a picture. Thanks again!


----------

